# Toro z-master has no spark please help



## Maltese757 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am working on my mother in laws toro z-master it has a 18 hp Kawasaki motor. I pulled the plugs they both are wet but neither have spark. I also have to cross over the solenoid but was tole that they didn't have to do that. Leads me to believe that it's a ignition switch but was wondering if anyone has a better answer to what it could be? Btw I checked the 2-20 amp fuses under the seat and they are ok.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What is the year and model?? Could be the ign switch.....or one of the safety switches.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

You said you where jumping the solenoid? That says to me the engine is not doing anything when you turn the key. Correct?

This could be a number of different things. Bad battery connection, Bad battery, bad switch (as SABL said), bad solenoid, bad starter, bad wire end, pinched or broken wire etc...

Here's some process of elimination that may help you:

Make sure the interlock switch's are working and adjusted (still in their mounts). Make sure the PTO is disengaged. Make sure the steering sticks are in the proper starting position. Down load the owners manual from www.toro.com for that model Z Turn and follow the starting procedure to the letter and see if it starts (you may be missing a simple thing).


----------

